# Connect DSLR to PC/Projector wireless



## Julie G. (Feb 11, 2013)

I am totally blank on this subject!

I might get to shoot a birthday in June and some have been wondering if it is possible to "stream" photos directly on to the projector/pc?

To clarify, I want to: Show photos as I take them directly on to the projector/pc, wireless?

Any solutions for this? Plan B is to take 10-15 photos on memory card 1, transfer them on to the pc and projector, take a new memory card and take 10-15 photos and repeat.

I use a Canon 5D Mark II.

Julie


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 11, 2013)

EyeFi wireless SD cards can do the job (~80€ for an 8 GB card). Does the 5D2 take SD cards? If not, I have no other idea? If it does, I can decribe the set-up for you


----------



## Julie G. (Feb 11, 2013)

The 5D2 takes 1 CF card


----------



## The Bad Duck (Feb 11, 2013)

Eye-fi cards used with some of the CF-SD-adapters that do not block the wifi-signal (I assume that the adapters should contain a minimal amount of metal) are said to work at short distances. 
However, reports also points to dataloss in the files meaning that it does not seem to work very well. I would NEVER use eye-fi for important photography combined with a adapter. Not because they are not supported but because I really do think there is a risk of dataloss.

WiFi grip is too expensive I´d say.
Find a friend with a 6D or a rebel with SD-slot + eye-fi?

Good luck!


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bad duck, I could not agree more. Tried the adapter thing on my 5Dc, and it did not work. Changed to 5D3 for the reason of dual slots and one being SD (that eliminated my want for the 1Dx).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2013)

Julie G. said:


> I am totally blank on this subject!
> 
> I might get to shoot a birthday in June and some have been wondering if it is possible to "stream" photos directly on to the projector/pc?
> 
> ...


The only way that worked for me to flawlessly stream photos to a big screen or projector (with a camera that takes only CF card) was:

*STEP 1:*
Connect the DLSR to a small laptop (I've used a 11 inch LG laptop) through the USB cable (that comes with every Canon DSLR) and hang the Laptop to my Tripod.
if I am shooting hand held, I used a small camera bag, (hung around my shoulder) to keep the laptop 

*STEP 2:*
I use Canon EOS Utility (free software that comes with every Canon DSLR) or Lightroom to save the photos on to the laptop as I take the photos.

*STEP: 3*
I than wirelessly stream those photos to an Apple TV which is connected to a TV or a projector.
This is done with my Apple TV and laptop connected to the same WiFi network (I use a portable device called MiFi, which runs on regular AAA batteries ... see the attached pic ... it is a neat little powerful device, it is shorter than my index finger, yet it can provide WFi connectivity to 5 devices simultaneously).

*STEP 4:*
Once everything is working perfectly, (in order to close the laptop screen and still get the software to work), I select "Do nothing" in my laptop's "Power Settings", "when I close the lid" (see the attached screen shot). 

I know this may not be what you are looking at, but this is the only way I could stream my photos flawlessly as I was taking them ... I used this method on several occasions with my Canon 7D (which also has only a CF card slot like the 5D MK II) ... I've used it at home for several family birthdays and thrice at my office during workshops for our rig crew ... it never failed me once.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2013)

Of course, the other alternative is using Canon's dedicated Wireless Transmitters (for 5D MK II it is "Canon WFT-E4 IIA Wireless File Transmitter") ... but they are quite expensive for the limited uses they provide (i.e. they can only be used for the camera it was made for), so I never considered them. For the same amount of money one can buy a small laptop/notebook and a MiFi router which have far more uses than a Canon WFT's.


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 12, 2013)

RienzPhotoz, smart setup and potentially in total still ceaper than the Canon original WiFi which I think is grossly overpriced


----------



## Pancho (Feb 12, 2013)

If you have an Android device with OTG USB connector, you may use DSRL Controller (Beta) application with the Wifi passthrough feature. It seems to work great with EOS 5DII. It is lighter than a notebook.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

Pancho said:


> If you have an Android device with OTG USB connector, you may use DSRL Controller (Beta) application with the Wifi passthrough feature. It seems to work great with EOS 5DII. It is lighter than a notebook.


I use an Acer Iconia Tab A501 with a Beta Android app (that app has been in Beta version for over a year now) connected to my DSLR for video shooting and it works well as an easily portable external monitor ... but it is utterly useless when it comes streaming the images/video on to a big screen or projector ((I tried and failed). 

But anyone who would like to have an external monitor during their video shoots, this is a great setup and pretty much any Android phone or tablet works (eg. Samsung, HTC, Acer, LG, Sony and many others ... even some of those very cheap tablets that only cost $100).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

drolo61 said:


> RienzPhotoz, smart setup and potentially in total still ceaper than the Canon original WiFi which I think is grossly overpriced


In fact that setup is much cheaper

Cost of a decent 10 inch notebook that can handle Canon EOS Utility is $250
Cost of Apple Tv is $100
Cost of MiFi Router is $110 (I got mine free, when I signed up for a 1 year unlimited data plan)

Total setup cost $460
As opposed to Canon WFT-E4 IIA Wireless File Transmitter (for 5D MK II) cost of $675

The neat thing about that setup is that you also get a ready storage device to backup your images & video ... the new 10 inch notebook models come with up to 320 GB storage capacity for under $250 ... you can also use that notebook to upload your images (to your online storage/backup system) as you are capturing them ... not to mention the numerous uses of a notebook while on the road.


----------



## kirillica (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a Wireless File Transmitter grip for 5Dm2 and it's such a pain to make it work with Lightroom, so I quit. And it's very slow for transmitting raw's even with my no so fast shutting tempo, so I use it in LAN mode with EOS utility. And it's an expensive stuff too. And I don't believe CF with WiFi will make your life better. 

Conclusion: bad luck. 5Dm2 is too old for using it like this.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 12, 2013)

One time thing - rent!

As much as I love LensRentals, they don't carry it.

http://www.borrowlenses.com/product/Canon_WFT-E4A is an option


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> One time thing - rent!
> 
> As much as I love LensRentals, they don't carry it.
> 
> http://www.borrowlenses.com/product/Canon_WFT-E4A is an option


$85 (for min 3 day rental & shipping charges) just to use it one time is expensive ... even after getting the WFT, you still need a WiFi connection and a computer. If you have a portable computer (small notebook with a USB cable connected to your camera) and WiFi, you do not require the WFT.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 16, 2013)

Julie
if you are not doing it already .... dont...
your back up idea is solid and although not "magical" you wont stress...
the newest 6D seems to have the best wifi link but I am not sure about working distance and real world interference... 
if you are locked into one location USB capture is a proven solid way to link to DPP or Phase Capture pro... but what ever you chose test it and acid test it ... pulled cord battery out switch back on and get all running agian,,,,


----------



## PeterJ (Feb 16, 2013)

Someone asked me about this for at engagement party and I just said my gear was set to take high-quality RAW photos that weren't compatible with projectors . Reality is it would have just been a distraction for me and without vetting to some degree you're likely to put up a few OOF / wrongly exposed / timed images up on display. Don't know about you but I also normally fire off two or three shots to cover closed eyes and wierd expressions so I would have also been streaming a lot of virtually identical images.


----------



## trygved (Feb 16, 2013)

If this is something you want to do once, I can't see it being worth the effort. 
Working within a niche, there is no cheap plug and play setup!
However, I love that you are looking to provide a unique service.
If you can find a way to really package this, I could see events hiring you to shoot live during a show!
The images could also be uploaded live to social media, so that people can see how amazing the event is, and then decide to attend, increasing the turnout of the event.
If the photos are good enough, it could be a huge asset to an event coordinator.
What you are looking to do could be a real service!

To answer your question, I can only speak of the equipment I know that could make this a reality.
Newer Macbook (post spring 2011, I would go for an Air for portability), airplay-ready streaming out to an Apple TV.
I would carry an Airport Express (or whatever alternative) incase the WIFI signal is weak where you are.
Use a 6D or an Eye-Fi to wirelessly transmit the images you take.
This would be a 2 person operation, where all you do is shoot, and all they do is manage the stream.
Hahaha, however, if you are only looking to do this for a birthday as a one-off, then yeah. 

I love entrepreneurial efforts, so I may have gotten a little ahead of myself.


----------



## Botts (Feb 17, 2013)

If you let us know if the projector has: VGA, HDMI, or DVI that would be great.

I'm assuming you have a recent Canon DSLR with Micro-HDMI

If it's got DVI, then you just need a cable like this: http://www.amazon.com/Accell-J132B-002B-Type-D-Female-Adapter/dp/B005PHHO5M

If it's HDMI, you need: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10253&cs_id=1025301&p_id=7556&seq=1&format=2

If it's got VGA, you'd need something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0U008N4201 and a standard VGA cable.


----------



## ulyrn (Mar 21, 2013)

I use Ultra Wide Band wireless usb set adaptors, rigged complete with battery packs and usb connectors, the transmitter connects to the camera and the receiver connects to the PC and the photos are saved in a file to be monitored by another software for slide show, on my set up, i have 3 software running at the same time aside from the wirelss software. First, the software that collects/saves the photos, second the software that resizes and put a watermark on the photos, and the third is the software that does the slide show for the watermarked photos.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

PeterJ said:


> Someone asked me about this for at engagement party and I just said my gear was set to take high-quality RAW photos that weren't compatible with projectors . Reality is it would have just been a distraction for me and without vetting to some degree you're likely to put up a few OOF / wrongly exposed / timed images up on display. Don't know about you but I also normally fire off two or three shots to cover closed eyes and wierd expressions so I would have also been streaming a lot of virtually identical images.


You can display only those pics that you want ... all the "OOF / wrongly exposed / timed images" don't have to be shown. This can be done with most android devices and a $8 software ... also there are a couple of devices that can help you do that (with your iPod, iPhone, iPad Mini & iPad) CamRanger & CamerMator, both of them cost less than $300


----------

